# The New MK Sound 950 speaker System



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As you well know the original M&K was sold off, but fortunately the brand was reborn under the name MKSound and it looks like there keeping up the excellent work that Ken Kriesel brought to the speaker industry.

They have a new site  MKSound  and they have brought out the fabulous new 950 system which is featured below.








I am big fan of M&K speakers as you can tell from my signature so I thought I would share some info on this new range.

In the US it is now distributed by  The Dolphin Group  if any more info is required :T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

If anyone has auditioned these, I would love to hear from them. I almost bought a some of their monitors awhile back and have kept an eye on them ever since. Glad to see they are coming back into the game.

Matteo


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

From feedback that people I know they have said they are very good and nearly as good as the S150's I used to have...so nearly half the price but 90% of there performance :T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

The s150's were the almost square monitors with the angled faces?

Matteo


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Matteo said:


> The s150's were the almost square monitors with the angled faces?
> 
> Matteo


There were many types of angled S150's L/R and Up and Down facing S150's depending on your requirements and positioning.


----------

